# Cemproducts 10% Off Sale



## CEM Store (Jul 8, 2008)

For the rest of the month we will be giving *10% off* any order above $100 dollars. This way you get to choose the sale. You can choose any of our top sellers like nolva, clomid, clen, t3, letro, liquidex, cialis or viagra. All research chems are in stock, so be sure to stop by the store and get your discount. Just enter in the sales code

*july10*

and you will receive 10% off your order (any order above $100). Remember this sale runs till the end of the month so be sure to stop by for any research chemicals you might need.  

CEM Store

www.cemproducts.com


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 14, 2008)

made my order, thanks CEMproducts!!!


----------



## ronmexico29 (Jul 23, 2008)

got my last order very fast, thanks for the 10 percent off sales.


----------



## spstan29 (Jul 28, 2008)

just made a new order thanks for the sale cemproducts.


----------

